
First Impressions of Microsoft’s New Edge Browser - PatrolX
https://www.exaronews.com/first-impressions-of-microsofts-new-edge-browser
======
PatrolX
Has anyone discovered any issues with it yet?

~~~
PatrolX
Found one, there's no dark mode in dev or canary.

